# Whole pig marinades



## mballi3011 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have just received the Caja Chinese Roasting box. Now I have a luau to cook for and they want to cook a whole pig (60lbsor so) to learn how to use this new contraption. I have a small 36lb pig and I wanted to marinade it maybe with some fruits. Some pineapple and oranges maybe some lemons and lime near the end of the marinade time. Maybe some juices and spices too. So I thought I would ask the experts on what they recommend.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## boykjo (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey Mark, Ive done many whole hogs split and laid out skin side down . Usually us north Carolinians just smoke and mop baste with some vinegar based sauce. It adds good flavor to the hog but if your looking for some really good stuff, inject with a brine solution. I inject a salt solution with sauce. 1 cup salt with one gallon water. I add 2 bottles of georges or dillards bbq sauce to the brine.........You can use what ever is available to ya.....smoke a test butt first and see what your preferences are if you can.........

Joe


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey Mark 

Congrats on the new toy. I have wanted one for a long time.  Perry Perkins is the resident expert I would try to get in touch with him - he is a really nice man 








pperkins





 
offline

53 Posts. Joined 7/2010
Location: Oregon

Hey all,

Just curious, any other La Caja China, Caja Asadora, Cajun Microwave (etc etc) owners here? Love to share some tips and recipes with ya'all! Maybe even get our own category?

Thanks!

-Perry

Perry P. Perkins
Author
“La Caja China Cooking”
“La Caja China World”
www.burninloveblog.com

Perry P. Perkins
Author
“La Caja China Cooking”
“La Caja China World”
"MEAT FIRE GOOD"


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 8, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> I have just received the Caja Chinese Roasting box. Now I have a luau to cook for and they want to cook a whole pig (60lbsor so) to learn how to use this new contraption. I have a small 36lb pig and I wanted to marinade it maybe with some fruits. Some pineapple and oranges maybe some lemons and lime near the end of the marinade time. Maybe some juices and spices too. So I thought I would ask the experts on what they recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations Mark! Don't forget pics!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes I do have a caja china roaster. Joel I'm having trouble with my picture posting from my I-phone to my computer. I do have some good pictures too. Now Perry I would sure like some help with this first pig. I have a small 36 lbs pig to cook hopefully Sunday afternoon for practice. I'm cooking a 60 lb er later in the month so I don't look like a fool with 50-60 people looking over my shoulder. Most will probably have folks and other sharp instruments.

Mark


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey Mark, ECTO1 Did a whole hog recently, Cuban Style, the marinade sounded good. Here is his thread and some others. I can't see why you could not add Pineapple Juice or anything else you like...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120064/sundays-guest-of-honor-q-view-whole-hog/40

http://www.food.com/recipe/traditional-cuban-recipe-cuban-mojo-cuban-marinade-148976

http://www.icuban.com/food/mojo.html


----------



## pperkins (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey Mark, happy to help! I've got 6 pigs lined up in the next 6 weeks, so I'm kinda "in the mode" LOL

First thing I'd recommend is to skip marinading and inject your juice or mojo ingredients directly into the pig. It can be difficult to get that awesome crispy skin, once it's been soaked in liquid. A good, heavy, salting, and some time coming to room temp, with a fan pointed at the skin side, are a couple of more of my favorite techniques for getting the skin super crisp.

If you search "eBook" on my blog, you'll find a free PDF loaded with tips and tricks I've picked up over the years.

Lemme know if you have any questions, I never get tired of talking about La Caja China, lol.

Thanks,

Perry


----------

